# What is your start page? ...if that is the right question.



## xirtam (Oct 24, 2013)

I am not sure if I am asking the right question, but what site comes up on your browser when it opens? It might be called a start page or a homepage (but I don't mean your own personal homepage - I mean, unless you really want to suggest your own page!).

When I open Internet Explorer, I have BBC news, BibleGateway and Wretched Radio. When I open FireFox, I have The Christian Post. 


I would like to get rid of The Christian Post, because I find it more miss than hit and I'd like to hear some other suggestions to exchange with the others or add on to what I already have listed. 


Any ideas are welcome.



In Christ,


----------



## Tirian (Oct 24, 2013)

"about:blank" might be a better read than some of them!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 24, 2013)

Google News


----------



## Jack K (Oct 24, 2013)

Come now. How can you ask such a question? How can it be anything other than PuritanBoard?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay. Truth be told, I start simply with Google. Online speed and connectivity are an issue here and that page is dependable and should load quickly, so that I can quickly see by how it loads whether or not I'm connected at a decent speed.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Oct 24, 2013)

startpage.com Don't let the NSA find your cyber-footprints...


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 24, 2013)

Blank or Google. Ho, hum.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 24, 2013)

I have mine set to open wherever I left off on my last session. With a pre-schooler running around, sometimes I didn't get a chance to print something, save a craft or recipe to Evernote, order something on Amazon, etc. This way, even if Firefox/my computer is shut down, I don't lose those pages. If I did it some other way, I'd probably have it open with The Drudge Report.


----------



## raydixon9 (Oct 24, 2013)

I leave Chrome up all the time. My first tab always has my email. My second tab always has feedly. I typically have 2-10 more tabs opened that I haven't gotten to yet. If I open a new tab, it opens to google.com.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 24, 2013)

USAA. That way I can check my account balances... few things make me happier!


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2013)

Shawn Mathis said:


> startpage.com Don't let the NSA find your cyber-footprints...



That isn't going to help you. Big Brother is watching.

I start with their partner, Google.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't have a start page. I use Google Chrome, so it just shows a Google search bar and some of my most visited sites.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2013)

This Day in Presbyterian History · Daily devotional readings in Scripture, the Westminster Standards, & Presbyterian history.

Though I'm probably going to change it soon.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2013)

raydixon9 said:


> I leave Chrome up all the time. My first tab always has my email. My second tab always has feedly. I typically have 2-10 more tabs opened that I haven't gotten to yet. If I open a new tab, it opens to google.com.



Does having that many tabs slow down things?


----------



## ZackF (Oct 24, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> USAA. That way I can check my account balances... few things make me happier!



Your account balances make you happy. LOL. Must be nice. 

Google for me.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 24, 2013)

My start page is the local online court docket in Chrome, some sort of generic search page if I open IE.

Pretty wild, I know....


----------



## augustacarguy (Oct 24, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I am not sure if I am asking the right question, but what site comes up on your browser when it opens? It might be called a start page or a homepage (but I don't mean your own personal homepage - I mean, unless you really want to suggest your own page!).
> 
> When I open Internet Explorer, I have BBC news, BibleGateway and Wretched Radio. When I open FireFox, I have The Christian Post.
> 
> ...



Thumbs up for Wretched! Love that program and love Todd.


----------



## augustacarguy (Oct 24, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I am not sure if I am asking the right question, but what site comes up on your browser when it opens? It might be called a start page or a homepage (but I don't mean your own personal homepage - I mean, unless you really want to suggest your own page!).
> 
> When I open Internet Explorer, I have BBC news, BibleGateway and Wretched Radio. When I open FireFox, I have The Christian Post.
> 
> ...



Thumbs up for Wretched! Love that program and love Todd.


----------



## jambo (Oct 24, 2013)

Before installing Google Chrome it was the BBC home page. Previous to that it was a vocabulary site which gave you a word and 4 meanings of which you had to select the correct one. For every correct answer so many grains of rice were sent to the 3rd world -or so they claimed. Used to try and get 1000 grains of rice before accessing my first page. Can't remember the site now.


----------



## Douglas P. (Oct 24, 2013)

DRUDGE REPORT 2014®. It's been that way for over a decade now.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 25, 2013)

jambo said:


> Previous to that it was a vocabulary site which gave you a word and 4 meanings of which you had to select the correct one. For every correct answer so many grains of rice were sent to the 3rd world -or so they claimed. Used to try and get 1000 grains of rice before accessing my first page. Can't remember the site now.


Play online, learn online and feed the hungry | Freerice.com It has expanded to math, foreign languages, etc. You can still have that as a home page in Chrome. My Chrome opens to FB or wherever I left off the last time I was on.


----------



## xirtam (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you all. I might go with this one for a bit. 

I'd like to hear of more. 

In Christ,


----------



## bookslover (Oct 31, 2013)

Once I hit Firefox, the first thing I see is the photograph that is currently my placeholder (or whatever you call it when you can choose a new background for your page). At the moment, I have a photograph up of the earliest surviving photograph of New York City. It shows a farmhouse on a hill, surrounded by a field with a white fence - obviously a rural area. That scene is a part of what is now the Upper West Side in Manhattan. The photo was taken in 1848.


----------

